# Clomipramine/Anafranil anyone?



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Apparently Clomipramine can be as good as an SNRI like Effexor or Cymbalta and have different side effects? I was wondering what the difference was and if Clomipramine is worth trying? Any weight or libido issues with it? Also I have more of the fatigue and not wanting to talk to people depression and wondering if its good for that.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Blakeyz probably has a bit of info to share on it


----------



## Hercules7 (Oct 15, 2011)

I was on anafranil for 6 months... It was ok, personally I liked effexor better because I felt it had less side effects. Clomipramine made me gain a bunch of weight, which is one side effect I cannot stand, as it just makes me more depressed no matter what AD I'm on.

Mirtazapine is the same way. I loved mirtazapine, it helped my depression and SA immensely and made me very prosocial (I was also on effexor and adderall, but once I added mirtazapine I noticed a major reduction in anxiety and became even more social and less inhibited). it's my favorite AD, but it made me gain weight like a moro. I'm talking 30 pounds. So there's just no way I can take it.

Makes me sad that the one drug that actually really made a difference I can't take bc of it's side effects 

Anyway, clomipramine will cause weight gain, so if ur worried about ur weight, u may want to consider that fact before u go on it. It also gave me dry mouth and made me very sensitive to sunlight and made me sweat Alot, which sucked too


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

BearFan said:


> Apparently Clomipramine can be as good as an SNRI like Effexor or Cymbalta and have different side effects? I was wondering what the difference was and if Clomipramine is worth trying? Any weight or libido issues with it? Also I have more of the fatigue and not wanting to talk to people depression and wondering if its good for that.


People usually get more side effects with TCA's like Clomipramine but i have read reviews of the drug by people who had to many side effects with SSRI/SNRI and found Anafranil was easier to take. I think it just depends on the person.
Personally i have been on it for nearly a month at 100mg and haven't had any real problems. Head ache for the first day but no other issues. 
Having said that for some reason I don't usually get side effects from any of the medz i try. Your depression symptoms sound A typical like mine so it's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hercules7 said:


> I was on anafranil for 6 months... It was ok, personally I liked effexor better because I felt it had less side effects. Clomipramine made me gain a bunch of weight, which is one side effect I cannot stand, as it just makes me more depressed no matter what AD I'm on.
> 
> Mirtazapine is the same way. I loved mirtazapine, it helped my depression and SA immensely and made me very prosocial (I was also on effexor and adderall, but once I added mirtazapine I noticed a major reduction in anxiety and became even more social and less inhibited). it's my favorite AD, but it made me gain weight like a moro. I'm talking 30 pounds. So there's just no way I can take it.
> 
> ...


Yeah remeron is notorious for weight gain
Adding more then one med can exaggerate the problem in my experience. 
For some reason i took Paxil and Prozac at the same time for 2 weeks and i was soooo hungry if i didn't eat then my stomach felt like someone punched me there
With Anafranil do you think your metabolism was slowed down or was it more like you just always hungry ?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

BearFan said:


> Apparently Clomipramine can be as good as an SNRI like Effexor or Cymbalta and have different side effects?


I think that Anafranil is probably better but my doctors say that Cymbalta and Effexor are far more tolerable, in fact I don't get any relevant side effects from them.


----------



## Hercules7 (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it was both a metabolic thing as well as a hunger thing with anafranil.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

Clomipramine is regarded as a gold standard drug in the treatment of compulsive disorders and is seen as an very effective antidepressant (especially for endogenous depression). it has got 9.1 for depression on drugs.com and 9.1 for panic disorder. it has many side effects but the only side effect i am afraid of is weight gain. I have gained 10 kg on mirtazapine in just 1 month. I am wonder why almost no one use this tca today.


----------

